# wold a cheerleader work for me?



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

You might want to be careful with that costume though. My ex-boyfriend went to a party school and the two of us cross dressed and well while it was pretty much well recieved there were a few people who were drunk (duh party school) and well he had guys hitting on him. So if you don't mind that too much then go for it, just take precautions and all that jazz! 

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## sabrebat (Oct 20, 2003)

Go for it Jeff.

I did the same thing a few years ago and I had a blast. 

Like Isis said, be prepared for the occasional guy to hit on you a little. It doesn't matter what you look like. If a guy has enough booze in him, he'll likely flirt with anything in a skirt. You know what we're like.


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

So's all I gotta do is get a guy drunk and wear a skirt? Thanks for the tip yo!!!



I think it would be great A few guys wore that outfit to school once, and then there's always my freind with the kilt 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## kruel 1 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey Jeff,
I think you'll be OK with that costume,as long as YOU don't drink too much!LOL!
My GF and I are going to a "Dress-opposite" party where all the guys and girls will be crossdressed.I'm sure we'll see some cheerleaders there.We were going to go as an 80s couple,but have settled on going as hillbillies.Much like the Beverly Hillbillies.She's going to wear boots,jeans with a rope belt,a checkered shirt,and a floppy hat.I'll be wearing a blonde wig with pigtails,a red and white checkered dress,and boots.
I hope you enjoy your party as I'm sure we will!


----------



## JeffM (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for everyone's aproval!
I don't drink (at all) and Parties are fun, though I still act it sometimes  Last good party I was at, us non-drinkers started marshmellow fights and were the most unruly.

So I wanted to share one of my favorite theme party themes:
"Come as someone else who will be at the party."
it sounds wierd, but it is really diferant, But it does have to be with a group that can handle a few people seaming to make fun of them.


----------



## JeffM (Oct 23, 2003)

I had a great time. The ladies LOVED the costume. (and I was told that I actually had the figure for the costume). Actually, they called me the Anarexic cheerleader.

-JM


----------



## kruel 1 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey Jeff,
I had a great time too!I posted about my night on the General Halloween page,under "Halloween,I had a blast".
For some reason girls seem to like seeing guys dress up as girls.The "Dress-Opposite" theme party I went to was all the idea of my friend's wife.As a matter of fact,my aunts dressed me as a little girl for Halloween when I was ten,and they really enjoyed it!
Anyway the party was alot of fun!The women had a ball teasing us guys,and I enjoyed it!My GF had alot of fun too!


----------

